# Makrojahr 2012



## Conny (1. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

hiermit eröffne ich das Makrojahr 2012 mit einem meiner Lieblingsbilder aus 2011.
Ich wünsche allen ein glückliches und gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## Katzeffo (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Conny

tolles Foto. Gerade der Kopf von __ Libellen mit den großen Augen ist sehr schwierig zu fokussieren. Its mir bisher nicht gelungen. 

Auch ich wünsche Allen hier ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Neues Jahr.

Gruß Bodo


----------



## ron (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

 Conny,

es gilt als Herausforderung im quadratischen Format eine Spannung auf zu bauen, aber ich finde dass es dir gut gelungen ist. Wirklich toll...

LG

Ron


----------



## Limnos (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Tolle Aufnahme

Ich hänge mich mal mit Aufnahmen dran, die ich vor Kurzem im Aquarium machen konnte, in dem Eichhornias überwintern sollen. Dabei habe ich wohl die Napfschnecken und die Süßwasserpolypen eingeschleppt. 
Ich wünsche allen, gut durchs neue Jahr zu kommen! 

Wolfgang


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ein super Start mit unglaublich tollen Bildern


----------



## Conny (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

danke für das Lob (die Lobe  )

@Bodo Augen sind bei allen Lebewesen schwer richtig scharf zu bekommen. Wie fotografierst du denn? Freihand, Stativ, manueller oder Autofokus?
@Ron ich möchte nächste Jahr einen quadratischen Kalender machen und habe nun erst die Bilder zusammen. 
12 Bilder Quadrat aus QF bzw HF ohne Beschnitt quasi 
Dieses Jahr waren es ja nur 4 Kalender 
@Wolfgang das sieht aber richtig winzig aus, klasse

Und hier noch ein Bild aus dem Terrazoo. Dort verbringe ich sehr viel Zeit, weil meine Tochter __ Schlangen liebt.
 
Albino-Monokelkobra (Naja kaouthia)


----------



## Tina12 (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ich habe Angst vor __ Schlangen!

Aber ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr und nur her mit den Bilder!!!!!


----------



## gappakoenig (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und nach meinen ersten vorsichtigen Orientierungsschritten überrascht von den vielen interessanten Beiträgen rund um das Thema Gartenteiche und der dort anzutreffenden Lebewesen. Als Hobby-Fotograf freue ich mich auch über die vielen schönen Fotos rund um dieses Thema, insbesondere als Makro-Fan jetzt über das hervorragende __ Libellen-Portrait. Tolles Bild. Könnte es eine Heidelibelle sein? Es erinnerte mich auch an ein Erlebnis im letzten Jahr bei mir zu Hause am Gartenteich, wo ich eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer bei der Eiablage in Ruhe beobachten und fotografieren konnte. Überhaupt war das letzte Jahr an unserem Gartenteich ein sehr gutes Libellenjahr.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Conny (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.
Das ist eine Sympetrum striolatum – __ Große Heidelibelle, ein frisches Männchen.
Auch bei uns am Teich war es ein sehr gutes Libellenjahr, obwohl ich den Eindruck hatte, dass es sehr viele Fehlschlupfe gab.
Nur her mit den Bildern der Blaugrünen.


----------



## Sveni (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Wollte hier auch mal meine ersten Versuche zum besten geben.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## gappakoenig (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Conny,

hier sind meine Fotos der Blaugrünen vom letzten Jahr! Auch ein Schlupf der gleichen Libelle, der gut gegangen ist. Die __ Große Heidelibelle konnte ich auch viel beobachten. Da sie sehr sitzplatztreu ist und bei langsamen Bewegungen oft auch nicht davonfliegt, habe ich sie auch viel an unserem Teich beobachten und fotografieren können. Ein Paarungsrad der letzgenannten Libelle habe ich vor ein paar Tagen in die Galerie eingestellt, um mich hier im Forum langsam vorzutasten.

Viele Grüße 
Gerd


----------



## Limnos (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo

@ Sveni:  Schöne Aufnahmen, aber der arme Baum! Hat er die derzeitigen Stürme überstanden? 
@ Gerd: Auch sehr schöne Aufnahmen. Es ist immer ein Glücksfall, wenn man die Libelle in günstiger Position beim Schlüpfen oder beim Eierlegen "erwischen" kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Makrofreunde

@ Gerd: Herzlich Willkommen
Deine __ Libellen  Freue mich schon auf mehr 

Habe ich die schon gezeigt 
     

Wünsche Euch immer viel Licht


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

:willkommen im Forum Gerd und vielen Dank für Deine schönen Bilder! Fühl Dich wohl hier.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Wie kommt ihr nur immer an so schöne Libellenmotive? Meine __ Libellen verschwinden sofort, sobald ich mich auch nur am Teich bewege 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Mandy

Wenn du dich entsprechend langsam und bedächtig den __ Libellen näherst, ja sogar anschleichend und darauf achtest das keine Hell/Dunkelphasen (Sonne/Schatten) die Libelle mitbekommt (falls die Libelle in der Sonne sitzt, du keinen Schatten auf sie wirfst), dann klappts auch bestimmt mit einem schönem Foto.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Helmut, 

wenn Du sehen würdest, wie ich im Sommer (manchmal auf allen Vieren) um den Teich schleiche, nur um mal ein schönes Foto zu erhaschen, Du würdest Dich scheckig lachen.
Nur diese doofen __ Libellen bleiben nie ruhig sitzen ... 

Auf Aufgeben gibt es nicht  

Mandy


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Moin Mandy,

zur Not einfach mal ranzoomen? Wie siehts damit aus? Aus größerer Entfernung?


----------



## Moonlight (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ich hab doch nur eine Taschenkamera, kein High Tech Gerät. Wenn ich auch nur 1m entfernt sein sollte, sieht das Objekt (mit der größten Zoommöglichkeit) so groß/klein aus wie in Natura.
Das bringts nicht.

Nee nee, ich muß theoretisch ganz dicht ran, dann klappt das auch mit der Makroeinstellung. Aber erst mal rankommen ...


----------



## Frankia (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr nur immer an so schöne Libellenmotive? Meine __ Libellen verschwinden sofort, sobald ich mich auch nur am Teich bewege



Hallo Mandy,

kennst du das nicht.......................TT

(tarnen und täuschen) kommt auch im Berufsalltag vor...................


----------



## Sveni (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @ Sveni:  Schöne Aufnahmen, aber der arme Baum! Hat er die derzeitigen Stürme überstanden?



Hallo Wolfgang,

der arme Baum ist leider schon lange keiner mehr.

Das Stück Stamm von Nachbar´s Walnußbaum dient uns jetzt mehr als Deko-Objekt.
Moose und Pilze haben an ihm ein neues Zuhause gefunden!

Grüße
Sveni

PS. So sah er mal ,,unbevölkert´´ aus.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> kennst du das nicht.......................TT
> 
> (tarnen und täuschen) kommt auch im Berufsalltag vor...................




Unser Reinhold ... immer für einen Spaß zu haben ... grins.

Mandy


----------



## Conny (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

bei diesem Wetter bleibt nichts anderes zu tun, als FP aufzuräumen.
Das macht noch mehr Spaß als Schränke 
@Tina ich habe auch Angst vor __ Schlangen, __ Spinnen und einiges mehr, aber fotografieren geht immer
@Sveni in meinem Lieblings-Baum-Revier gibt es auch viele Baumpilze, wenn du ein Stativ hast, versuche einfach mal mit Offenblende den Fokus auf die Hutkante legen, gibt tolle Bilder
@Gerd ein Libellenschlupf ist für mich nach wie vor ein spannendes Erlebnis, schöne Bilder
@Helmut Bild 3 gefällt mir ganz ausgezeichnet
@Mandy die Fluchtdistanz ist sehr unterschiedlich je nach Art und Jahreszeit, immer weiter üben

In einer kleinen Regenpause, habe ich gestern den Garten inspiziert, und nicht schlecht gestaunt, dass schon die ersten Christrosen blühen.
Bid ich soweit war, hat jemand das Licht  ausgeknipst und den Kübel Wasser umgekippt.
Es hat nur für wenige Bilder gereicht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Moin zusammen,
soeben mal ein wenig mit dem Makro rumprobiert,
s geht los... der Frühling kommt

Eine erste Hänge-Erdbeere reift im WiKa
 

am Jasmina Trauerstamm zeigen sich erste Triebe, der hier ca. 1,5 cm lang
 

im WoZi ist die __ Amaryllis im Abblühen begriffen, der Blütenstempel


----------



## gappakoenig (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Willkommensgrüße. Ich freue mich sehr, dass Euch meine Fotos der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer gefallen haben. Egal, ob __ Libellen, Süßwasserpolypen, Baumpilze u. a. Lebewesen rund um unsere Gartenteiche - Eure sehr schönen Fotos belegen einmal wieder, wie interessant die Makrofotografie sein kann und welche Lebensräume ein kleines Gewässer bietet.
Selbst die Blauflügelige Prachtlibelle (Weibchen) landete letztes Jahr in unserem Teich - eigentlich nicht der richtige Lebensraum für diese Libellenart. 

Viele Grüße 

Gerd


----------



## Conny (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo 

@Gerd, das ist ein interessantes Bild. Warum sollte das Weibchen in der typischen Eiablage-Haltung sein, 
wenn es keine Eier ablegt?
Bei uns kommt immer mal wieder ein Männchen vorbei.
Schöne Bilder.
@Eva-Maria Erdbeeren im Winter, verrückte Welt. Bei uns treibt aber auch vieles, was noch nicht sollte.

 

Eine Gewöhnliche Mamba (Dendroaspis angusticeps) aus dem Terrazoo, aber auch ihr Biss ist unbehandelt tödlich.


----------



## gappakoenig (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Conny,

....da bin ich jetzt aber erst recht gespannt, ob sich aus den Eiern etwas entwickelt. Die Larven der Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle brauchen wohl zur vollen Entwicklung 2 Jahre. Also mal sehen!

Viele Grüsse 

Gerd


----------



## Conny (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

da ich außer indoor keine aktuellen Bilder habe, noch eines aus dem Terrazoo.


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

eine ganz frische Indoor-Aufnahme.

 

Sphodromantis „blue flash“ ex kongo


----------



## ron (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Toll Conny!

LG

Ron


----------



## gappakoenig (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Conny,

sehr schönes Mantis-Foto. Die Augen der __ Gottesanbeterin können einen bei längerem Blickkontakt fast schon hypnotisieren.

Gruß

Gerd


----------



## Limnos (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi Mandy

@ Wie kommt ihr nur immer an so schöne Libellenmotive? Meine __ Libellen verschwinden sofort, sobald ich mich auch nur am Teich bewege.

Bei Libellen muss man entweder sehr früh aufstehen, damit man sie noch u.U. mit Tautropfen bedeckt "erwischt", oder aber man beobachtet die Libelle längere Zeit. Dann stellt man fest, dass sie oft nach kurzem Rundflug zur gleichen Stelle zurückkehren. Man hat dann Gelegenheit, sich diesem Punkt zu nähern und auf ihn scharf zustellen. Dann kann man, ohne sich groß zu bewegen, bei erneutem Anflug ein Foto oder eine kurze Serie machen. Blitz kann auch am helllichten Tag nicht schaden.
Zu kleine Bilder kann man per Computer vergrößern, soweit es die Schärfe zulässt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Moonlight (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Danke Wolfgang ... 

Mandy


----------



## Conny (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

und nun heute extra für unseren lieben Joachim dieses Bild.

 

@Mandy der Wunsch nach schönen Bildern ist immer auch relativ. Mit dem kleinen Chip einer Handy-Kamera kannst du ein Motiv nicht freistellen. 
Bist du aber mit dokumentarische Bildern zufrieden, ist das okay. 
Möchtes du so Makros machen wie ich, gehört eine DSLR, ein Makroobjektiv und Software und noch vieles mehr dazu .


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Conny schrieb:


> Möchtes du so Makros machen wie ich, gehört eine DSLR, ein Makroobjektiv und Software und noch vieles mehr dazu .




Dem stimmen wir zu ... hier allerdings mal ein Versuch ohne DSLR und ohne Makroobjektiv. "Geschossen" mit Panasonic Lumix G1, 45-200mm und Vorsatz "Raynox M-150":

 
Christrose (Helleborus niger)​
Da es zur Zeit für "Micro-Four-Thirds" kein Makroobjektiv mit mehr als 60mm Brennweite gibt, haben wir das Raynox als zeitweilige Alternative versucht.


----------



## Digicat (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus C&L

Super ... hätte nicht gedacht das dies ohne DSLR möglich ist.

Nichts desto trotz würde ich zum LEICA DG Macro-Elmarit 45 mm F2.8 ASPH OIS schielen ...

Habe auch von Canon zur Panasonic Lumix G3 gewechselt ... das Set mit dem 14-42 + 45-200 ...
bin bis jetzt begeistert.






Panasonic Lumix G3 & 14-42 @ 42mm (84mm Kb.)


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Digicat schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz würde ich zum LEICA DG Macro-Elmarit 45 mm F2.8 ASPH OIS schielen ...



Na geschielt haben wir natürlich auch schon. Allerdings hätten wir gerne ein Bissel mehr Brennweite. Ein 90er wäre unser Wunsch.

Ich habe mich kurz vor Weihnachten mit Entwicklern von __ Schneider Kreuznach unterhalten (sind fast meine Nachbarn bei der Arbeit). Die haben für Micro-Four-Thirds" Objetive in der Entwicklung. Auch ein Makro. wenn sie sich zur Produktion entscheiden, könnte es noch in 2012 auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

Naja das Leica Makro 45/2.8 wäre ja ein 90mm (Kb.) oder meint Ihr ein 90mm (180mm Kb.)

Schaut mal da rein ... wenn das keine Argumente sind 

Ihr könnt aber auch die Canon EF-Objektive an die Lumix G1 anflanschen
Dann habt Ihr auch ein Makro ...


----------



## Conny (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

ich bin immer wieder überrascht wo Männer so überall hinschielen  
Für die Bilder wie ich sie iM mache, also mini-Schärfentiefe, brauche ich Vollformat und mind. 100mm besser 150mm.
Und das schiele ich nirgendwo hin 
Außer vll zu einem UWW


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

@ Helmut: wir meinten schon 90mm Brennweite, also 180mm umgerechnet.  ... und zum "Anflanschen": könnte man durchaus tun, hatten wir vor dem "Raynox" auch überlegt, aber das 150er Sigma, dass an der Canon benutzt wird, ist einfach zu schwer, da kann man kaum leider mehr aus der Hand schiessen, bei dem kleinen Gehäuse der Lumix. Schau'n wir mal, vielleicht bringen ja die Kreuznacher ein schickes Makro auf dem Markt.

@ Conny: na solange wir alle nur nach Objektiven schielen, ist es doch unbedenklich, oder?


----------



## gappakoenig (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

mit Interesse habe ich die letzten Beiträge gelesen, da ich schon längere Zeit nach einer DSLR-Kamera schiele. Meine Makros habe ich bisher immer mit meiner geliebten Lumix FZ 50 und einem hochwertigen Nahaufnahme-Set gemacht. Abgehalten hat mich bisher vom Kauf einer DSLR die Tatsache, dass ich in einem kleinen Kreis von Macro-Freunden mit DSLR-Kameras im Gelände immer wegen meiner leichten Fotoausrüstung beweglicher war und beim fachlichen Austausch nach unseren Exkursionen meine Fotos oft nicht viel schlechter waren. 
Helmut, Du hast mich neugierig auf die Lumix G3 gmacht - bisher hatte ich an eine gute Nikon gedacht. Noch zwei Beispiele mit der FZ 50.

Viele Grüsse
Gerd


----------



## Limnos (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi Gerd

Die beiden vorigen Bilder wirst Du mit der DSLR + Makro kaum hinkriegen, da dann Schmetterling und Heuschrecke weg sind. Mit der FZ 50 konnte man solche Bilder noch mit 420mm Telezoom ohne CU Linsen machen, mit einer DSLR und einem (teuren) 105 mm Makro wirst Du viel näher herangehen müssen. Für scheue Tiere ist das keine Option. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd,
sehr schicke Bilder, CHAPEAU!


----------



## gappakoenig (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Wolfgang,

richtig schöne Nahaufnahmen mit der FZ 50 aus der freien Hand in der Insektenwelt im weitesten Sinne habe ich eigentlich nur mit CU 's gemacht oder ohne Nahlinse mit der Macro-Einstellung der Lumix im Weitwinkelbereich (siehe __ Segelfalter - mit der Kamera am langen Arm über Kopf bin ich diesem Exemplar sehr nah auf die Pelle gerückt). Mit dem Telezoom gab es bei mir freihändig leider nur verwackelte Fotos. Selbst mit Stativ waren die Versuche, Kleinlebewesen zu fotografieren, enttäuschend. Mit +2 oder +3 Dioptrien (meine Lieblings-CU's bei der Jagd auf Insekten) ist der Kameraabstand zum Objekt in der Regel zwischen ca. 30 cm und 50 cm. Aus der Dia-Zeit trauere ich noch meiner Ricoh mit verschiedenen Objektiven (u. a. 100-er Makro nach) und deshalb juckt es mich schon lange in den Fingern, mich nach neuer DSLR-Technik umzusehen.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Conny (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

ich unterscheide für mich zwischen Knipsen und Fotografieren.
Beim Knipsen kann ich alle Augen zudrücken, es geht nebenbei während einer Besichtigung oder einem Spaziergang.
Fürs Fotografieren brauche ich Zeit und Muse, ein Stativ und Fernauslöser.
Diese Entwicklung ist sehr dynamisch, ich musste das Knipsen erst wieder lernen, weil ich oft erst gar nicht auf den Auslöser gedrückt habe, 
wenn ich gesehen habe, dass das Bild meinen Ansprüchen nicht genügen wird.
Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, welche Bilder er/sie macht, bearbeited, aufhebt und zeigt.
Das Schlimme oder auch Spannende ist, je mehr ich weiß und kann, desto mehr sehe ich, was ich noch alles können könnte und noch nicht weiß 
 
Deroplatys desiccata "Dead leaf Mantis"


----------



## Limnos (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd

Gegen Verwackeln hilft unter 2 Meter ein Blitz, evtl. ein externer, stärkerer. Ich habe aber oft, um bis zu 2 Stufen kürzer belichten zu können, bis 2 Stufen unterbelichtet.Viele Makrobilder, vor allem mit Blitz, sind eh viel zu hell, und wenn das Bild zu dunkel ist, kann man  es bei der Bearbeitung etwas aufhellen. Mit der DSLR und Makroobjektiv sind zwar tiefenschärfere Aufnahmen möglich, aber leichter wird es dadurch nicht. Wenn man alle Zeit der Welt hat, um die ganze Chose vor dem hoffentlich geduldigen oder unbeweglichen Objekt aufzubauen, dann erzielt man natürlidch mit DSLR und Makro Bilder, wie sie mit einer Bridgekamera nicht möglich sind. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Conny

Super 

Ich nehme mal an auch aus dem Terrazoo Rheinberg


----------



## Conny (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

bei einer DSLR ist es nicht nur irgendein Wackeln sondern ganz konkret der Spiegelschlag, der Vibrationen erzeugt.
Fernauslöser oder Selbstauslöser alleine sind deshalb nur die halbe Miete. Auf dem Stativ ist die Spiegelvorauslösung Pflicht. 
Wenn mein Fernauslöser gerade mal wieder kaputt ist, benutzte ich auch die Selbstauslösung von 2 Sekunden, ansonsten ist das Motiv meist über alle Berge.
Vor einer bewussten Unterbelichtung von 1-2 EV kann ich nur warnen. Das Hochziehen der Belichtung führt zu Rauschen und anderen unschönen Effekten.
Der Einsatz des Internen Blitzes wird von ernst zu nehmenden Naturfotografen abgelehnt, gerade wegen des schwarzen Hintergrundes.
Es gibt durchaus viele Situationen, die einen Blitz erfordern, er wird über ETTL und AV oder TV (Fill-in-Blitz, Aufhellblitz) oder komplett manuell eingestellt, um das Motiv nicht tod zu blitzen sondern aufzuhellen.
Eine Überbelichtung ist noch schlimmer als eine Unterbelichtung.
Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich nicht für den Papierkorb fotografiere und deshalb auch keine "Chose" habe, die ich aufbauen muss.
Mir macht es Spaß und mit etwas Übung geht es sehr flott, sogar fliegende Objekte lassen sich vom Stativ aus, aufnehmen.
Mittlerweile kann ich aber Libellenaugen mit Facetten freihand fotografieren.

 

Dieses Bild einer Schwarzen Mamba ist freihand und im Terrarium und nachbearbeitet.

@ Helmut das ist eine längere Geschichte für das nächste Treffen


----------



## gappakoenig (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für Deine Tipps! 

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## gappakoenig (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

im Moment schwanke ich noch zwischen der Anschaffung einer klassischen DSLR-Kamera (Nikon D5000 oder D5100, für Nahbereich mit dem Makroobjektiv Tamron AF 90mm 2,8 Di Macro 1:1 SP ) oder der Lumix G3 mit Micro-FourThirds- Standard. Je mehr ich mich damit beschäftige, umso schwerer fällt mir die Entscheidung, aber ich glaube fast, dass die letztere Technik für meine Zwecke interessanter ist. Das zwischen Helmut, Claudia und Ludwig diskutierte Makroobjektiv von Leica für die G3 hat ja auch einen stolzen Preis - aber es reizt mich sehr. Ich frage mich auch immer wieder, ob ich mich für meine Zwecke (mehr Naturdokumentation, meistens Freihand, Stativ habe ich aber immer dabei) gegenüber meinen Nahaufnahmen mit der FZ 50 noch verbessern kann.

Helmut: mich würden einige Beispielfotos  interessieren, die Du schon mit Deiner G3 gemacht hast - auch ohne das Leica-Makroobjektiv.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Digicat (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Gerd

[OT]Gerne ... aber leider keine Makros  deshalb OT

     

 

Die Bilder, bis auf das Letzte, sind im Tiergarten Schönbrunn entstanden, mit dem 45-200.

Olympus soll lt. Rumors ein 60/2.8 Makro ankündigen ... sollte billiger sein als das Pana/Leica 45/2.8 ... 
Das Oly hat zwar keinen Stabi, braucht man auch mMn. nicht ...[/OT]


----------



## gappakoenig (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

.........., poohh, schöne und überzeugende Fotos!  Danke, Helmut - natürlich fotografiere ich nicht nur im Makrobereich, deshalb sind Deine Bilder für mich bei meiner Entscheidung sehr hilfreich.
Die künftige Entwicklung der Micro-FourThirds-Objektive für Makroaufnahmen bei Leica und Olympus werde ich im Auge behalten.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## gappakoenig (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

meinen langgehegten Wunsch, mal wieder in die DSLR-Fotografie einzusteigen habe ich nun endlich umgesetzt!  Für meinen ersten Wiedereinstig nach dem Umstieg von der DSLR von Ricoh vor ein paar Jahren auf die FZ 50 habe ich mir nach langen Überlegungen, Recherchen und praktischen Tests jetzt als Einstiegsmodell eine Nikon D5100 gekauft. 
Für geplante Makro-Aufnahmen mit dieser Kamera habe ich mir das  Tamron 90mm bestellt und freue mich schon auf meine ersten Exkursionen mit der neuen Ausrüstung in Garten und Natur! 

Helmut: 
Die Panasonic G3 konnte ich testen – sie war mir im Freihand-Handling des Body irgendwie nicht griffig genug. 

Viele Grüsse
Gerd


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Gerd

Glückwunsch 

Viel Gut Licht mit der Neuen ...

Und laß uns an deinen Makros teilhaben


----------



## gappakoenig (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Lieber Helmut, 

danke für's Daumendrücken und noch herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag!

Gruß 

Gerd


----------



## Taetzchen (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich mal ganz sponten in mein Aquarium "hineingeknipst"  
Die Kamera ist eine Leica; M8; 90mm (Apo-Summicron-M); Blende 2,0; ISO 320; 1/30s das erste, 1/60s das zweite Bild 
Eigentlich fotografiere ich mit der Kamera in schwarz/weiß, nehme aber auch die Rohdaten auf. Bei diesen Bildern lohnte es sich das farblich zu betrachten 



 





Die Farben auf dem Bild kommen dadurch zu Stande, daß ich Abends nur eine blaue Leuchtstoffröhre anhabe, die eigentlich aus der Meerwasseraquaristik kommt.

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## pema (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd,
berichte bitte über deine Erfahrungen mit dem Tamron Makroobjektiv  Das 90mm habe ich nämlich auch in der nähreren Auswahl. Für objektive Nutzermeinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

petra


----------



## gappakoenig (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Petra,


werde ich machen!

Im Moment ist das Tamron von mir noch ungetestet. Vom Handling und vor allem vom Gewicht her paßt es mir schon sehr! Die Nikon D5100 und das Makro zusammen sind nicht viel schwerer als meine Bridgekamera, was mir sehr wichtig war. Ich warte jetzt auf wärmeres Wetter und geeignete Motive für Makrofotos draußen in der Natur. Nachdem gestern und heute wieder die Kraniche gen Norden zogen, bin ich optimistisch!

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## gappakoenig (7. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

hier sind die versprochenen ersten Testfotos mit dem Tamron-Makro und meiner neuen Kamera. Ich habe die Testserien im Schmetterlingsgarten in Sayn gemacht. Leider war im „Regenwald“ das Tageslicht für das Tamron und Freihand nicht optimal. Blitzen ist verboten. Aber das mache ich bei meinen Naturfotos sowieso nicht. Im Gegensatz zur „Freiwildjagd“ auf Schmetterlinge bekommt man im Schmetterlingspark genug Falter vor die Linse. Die meisten halten auch still. Deshalb werde ich beim nächsten Mal testweise mein Stativ und die Fernauslösung mitnehmen.

Viele Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

@ Gerd: 

Meine neue Linse ... das Panasonic/Leica 45/2.8 Makro 

Auf die schnelle jetzt in der Früh
   
Leider nur verblühtes  ... naja ... __ Schneeglöckchen sind auch da, aber sehr schlecht festzuhalten ... vielleicht heute am Nachmittag


----------



## pema (8. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd,
schöne Fotos.
Wie groß war der Objektabstand?

petra


----------



## gappakoenig (8. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

*Helmut:* Gratulation zur neuen Linse von Leica und weiter viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Testen! Zeige  noch ein paar mehr Fotos mit diesem Makro!

*Petra*: Wegen der Lichtverhältnisse (bei Iso 400 meist F 5,6/50 -100 Sek) und Freihand habe ich mehr in Abständen zwischen ca. 15cm (bei besserem Licht) – ca. 30cm (bei schlechterem Licht) fotografiert. Alle weiteren Test-Versuche bis ganz nah waren ohne Stativ zum Scheitern verurteilt, also verwackelt (hatte ich aber auch erwartet). Die tropischen Falter sind allerdings groß genug, um sich aus etwas größerer Entfernung gut ablichten zu lassen. Für meinen ersten Test mit dem mir noch unbekannten Objektiv  bei diesen Bedingungen war ich sehr zufrieden. Ich denke, ich werde noch viel Freude mit der Linse haben.
Die Aufnahmen unten mit meiner alten FZ 50 und achromatischer Nahlinse (+ 2 Dioptrien) waren etwas besser. Aber mit der Kamera kenne ich mich ja auch aus.


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

@ Gerd: wieder super Bilder ... 

Mein versprochenes __ Schneeglöckchen


----------



## paper (13. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ich habe auch ein Glöckchen (__ Frühlingsknotenblume).


----------



## Digicat (14. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Klasse Melitta ... 

Weiter so ...


----------



## paper (14. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Digicat schrieb:


> Klasse Melitta ...
> 
> Weiter so ...



Danke Helmut, werde mich bemühen


----------



## Hagalaz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hab auch einige gemacht von meinen E. macularius.


----------



## paper (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hagalaz, tolle Fotos!


----------



## paper (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Eine winzige Feder.


----------



## Connemara (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Uih, hier gibt es aber viele schöne Makros zu bestaunen...dann will ich mich mal vorstellen und auch was beisteuern !
Ich heiße Birgit und habe mich an anderer Stelle vorgestern etwas intensiver vorgestellt. Ich liebe die Fotografie und da ganz besonders die Makrofotografie!

Sooo viel gibt es von diesem Jahr noch nicht an Makros, aber das eine oder andere ist schon da...ein Libellenmakro von "früher" schummele ich mal mit rein ...und ein Tropfenmakro (weil ich es so mag )


----------



## Limnos (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Frühlingsblumen

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Birgit,
toll

das sind ja phantastische Fotos. Da traut man sich ja kaum noch, die eigenen Blümchen- u. Bienchenfotos einzustellen
Mit was für einer Ausrüstung arbeitest du denn - wenn ich fragen darf?

Hier jetzt meine ersten Makros in diesem Jahr. Blümchen und Bienchen...es ist Frühling. Und vom Herbst übriggebliebene Wunder der Natur - so sehen Lampionpflanzen im Frühling aus.

petra


----------



## Connemara (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Wow...die Lampionblüten sind ja echt klasse!

Ich fotografiere mittlerweile mit einer Spiegelreflex, der Canon EOS 60D. Für die Makros benutze ich mein Makroobjektiv von Canon, das 100mm.
Die "alten" Bilder habe ich aber mit der Panasonic Lumix FZ50 plus Makrolinse gemacht 
Schön, dass sie dir gefallen!


----------



## paper (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Connemara, pema und Limnos, ganz tolle Makros von Euch.


Connemara, wie bist Du mit der Canon 60d zufrieden??


----------



## Connemara (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



paper schrieb:


> Connemara, pema und Limnos, ganz tolle Makros von Euch.
> 
> 
> Connemara, wie bist Du mit der Canon 60d zufrieden??




sehr, sehr zufrieden...


----------



## paper (20. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Connemara schrieb:


> sehr, sehr zufrieden...




Ich auch, hab sie seit 14 Monaten!


----------



## Connemara (20. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



paper schrieb:


> Ich auch, hab sie seit 14 Monaten!



Es macht einfach totalen Spaß damit zu fotografieren ! Ich freue mich, dass die Makrosaison jetzt so richtig losgeht...diese Woche bin ich krank geschrieben, aber komme so langsam wieder auf die Beine und werde sicher immer wieder in den Garten gehen und das eine oder andere Foto schießen. Wenn es dann noch wirklich so frühlingshaft wird, wie angekündigt...
Hier noch eins von gestern:


----------



## gappakoenig (20. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Helmut, Melitta, Darius, Birgit, Wolfgang und Petra,

tolle Fotos von Euch allen! 

sie machen nicht nur Lust auf Frühling, sondern lassen mich auch schon mit den "Foto-Hufen" scharren und das schöne Wetter heute tut sein übriges dazu.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## paper (20. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Connemara schrieb:


> Es macht einfach totalen Spaß damit zu fotografieren ! Ich freue mich, dass die Makrosaison jetzt so richtig losgeht...diese Woche bin ich krank geschrieben, aber komme so langsam wieder auf die Beine und werde sicher immer wieder in den Garten gehen und das eine oder andere Foto schießen. Wenn es dann noch wirklich so frühlingshaft wird, wie angekündigt...
> Hier noch eins von gestern:



Tolles Foto!

Da können wir uns die Hand reichen, mich hat die Grippe  Sonntagabend voll erwischt


----------



## paper (20. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



gappakoenig schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut, Melitta, Darius, Birgit, Wolfgang und Petra,
> 
> tolle Fotos von Euch allen!
> 
> ...



Gerd danke. Es juckt schon in den Fingern, jetzt wo die Natur aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht


----------



## gappakoenig (21. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,
sie __ fliegen jetzt wieder, die Hummelköniginnen und mit ihnen eine Menge sog. Hummel-Milben (Parasitus focorum ), wie das Foto von heute zeigt. Dazu folgende Geschichte, die ich erst kaum glauben wollte:

Parasitus focorum mietete sich in dem letztjährigen Hummelnest ein und ernährte sich dort von den Nahrungsresten der Hummeln. Als die Hummeln im Herbst starben, klettern die Milben auf die jungen Königinnen und überwinterten mit ihr zusammen bis jetzt. Das neue diesjährige Hummelnest der Königin wird so von den Milbenlarven neu besiedelt. Dort verwandeln sie sich auch und der Prozess  beginnt von neuem.
Diese Geschichte stammt nicht von mir, sondern von einem mir bekannten Imker, der mich heute beruhigte, weil ich zuerst dachte, die Milben fressen die Hummel auf, aber sie benutzen sie halt nur als Taxi.
Ähnliches habe ich dann auch im Internet nachlesen können.
Viele Grüsse
Gerd


----------



## gappakoenig (21. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo nochmal, 

auf meiner heutigen ersten Wanderung in der Eifel habe ich neben dem Hummelerlebnis noch diese __ Frühblüher entdecket:

__ Seidelbast, Wald-Goldstern, __ Märzenbecher und die erste __ Kuhschelle

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## paper (22. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Gerd, super Makros zeigst uns!

Bei uns wirds noch dauern, bis wir diese Blumen sehen


----------



## pema (22. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd,

tolle Hummelbilder...und das mit den Milben finde ich sehr interessant. Werde mal bei meinen Hu´mmeln nach solchen Milben Ausschau halten.

petra


----------



## Echinopsis (22. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ein paar Kakteenmacros kann ich auch beisteuern...


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

quasi über Nacht wurde es bunt im Garten


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Guten morgen

WoW ... schöne Makros sind wieder dazu gekommen 

Aus dem Garten ...
     

Sommerzeit ... nicht vergessen die Cam-Uhren umzustellen ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Moin Helmut,
von den 3 eingestellten, finde ich das Huflattichbild traumhaft schön!
Einen schönen Frühlingstag wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## hantaner (25. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo, ein gesundes neues werf ich erstmal in die Runde.

Sind ja wieder tolle Fotos, die ihr hier eingestellt habt. Hier ist meine Ausbeute vom heutigen Tag. Einmal ein Bild von den Mietern meines Insektenhotels und dieses Jahr hab ich es endlich mal geschafft, die Blüte einer __ Haselnuß abzulichten. Die Jahre zuvor hats entweder Mangels meiner Ausrüstung nicht geklappt oder ich hatte die Blüte verpaßt.


----------



## gappakoenig (25. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo, 

Eva-Maria und Helmut, ihr habt mit Euren schönen Fotos mal wieder bewiesen, dass der eigene Garten ein wahres El Dorado für Makros ist.. Die Küchenschellengruppe hätte ich auch gerne im Garten.

Sehr schöne Fotos von den wehrhaften Stacheln der Kakteen und dem Leben der Solitärbienen im Insektenhotel. Vor ein paar Tagen erwischte ich eine Sandbiene. Sie grub ihr Hotel in die Erde.

Eine Blüte der __ Haselnuß habe ich noch nie gesehen - danke fürs Zeigen.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## paper (26. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Super makros sieht man hier


Foto Nr.2 ist ein winziges Kätzchen von einer Harlekinweide.


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Melitta,
klasse


----------



## paper (26. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Melitta,
> klasse



, Eva-Maria!


----------



## Conny (26. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

ich habe heute die erste Florfliege gesehen und sie war auch so nett und ist sitzen geblieben.


----------



## paper (26. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Conny, tolles Makro!


----------



## Conny (30. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

auf diese Blüten freue ich mich jedes Jahr.
Dieses Jahr habe ich auch noch keine __ Lilienhähnchen oder Rote __ Schnecken gesehen


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Conny

Wunderschön ...

Hervorragend ...


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

Heute war ich in Sachen __ Leberblümchen unterwegs


----------



## pema (31. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Helmut,
ich stehe jeden Tag vor meinen __ Leberblümchen mit der Kamera ... aber sie sind noch nicht aufgegangen.

Sehr schöne Bilder.

Und @ Conny: 
meine Schachbrettblumenfotos sehen bei Weitem nicht so schön aus

petra


----------



## Conny (31. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

wenn dieser schreckliche Wind nicht wäre, hätte ich heute noch einen Versuch gewagt.
@Helmut ich nehme das 3. Bild, ein einsames schönes Blümchen mit schönem HG und weichem VG.
@Petra bei so einem Leistungsdruck haben die vll Angst aufzublühen


----------



## paper (31. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Conny, schön ist die __ Schachbrettblume, bei mir verschwinden die immer

Helmut, die __ Leberblümchen sehen toll aus, bei uns sind sie schon am Verblühen!

Ein Magnolienknospe von heute Morgen.


----------



## pema (31. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Conny,
ich meinte natürlich die Fotos meiner Schachbrettblumen...gegen meine Pflanzen habe ich gar nichts einzuwenden

petra


----------



## Connemara (31. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Es ist sooo kalt...aber mien Pfirsichbaum blüht 


Richtig klasse Makros sind hier zu finden!!!


----------



## paper (31. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Connemara, ganz toll das Makro  von der Pfirsichblüte!


----------



## Connemara (31. März 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



paper schrieb:


> Connemara, ganz toll das Makro  von der Pfirsichblüte!



dankeschön


----------



## Conny (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Einen schönen Sonntag,

bei uns ist es z.Z. sonnig, aber Böen bis 5 Bf, da macht es nicht wirklich Spaß zu fotografieren.
Hier ein __ Tränendes Herz, das war eine Herausforderung auf allen Ebenen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Moin Melitta,
Deine aufgehende Magnolienblüte... sehr gut getroffen.
Den Hintergrund würde ich mir ein wenig heller wünschen,
kannst Du es noch mal versuchen?


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Moin Conny,
gelungen, Dein __ Tränendes Herz.
Woher rührt der "milchig / neblige touch"?


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Moin Connemara,
lich liebe Blütenbilder
Insgesamt wirkt das Foto etwas düster auf mich,
hier scheint heute die Sonne, bei Euch auch?
Vll. kannst Du ja ein "sonnigeres Makro" schießen?


----------



## paper (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Moin Melitta,
> Deine aufgehende Magnolienblüte... sehr gut getroffen.
> Den Hintergrund würde ich mir ein wenig heller wünschen,
> kannst Du es noch mal versuchen?



Eva-Maria, Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl,
passt das sooo??

So allen noch einen schönen Palmsonntag, wir schwingen uns jetzt aufs Rad!


----------



## paper (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Conny schrieb:


> Einen schönen Sonntag,
> 
> bei uns ist es z.Z. sonnig, aber Böen bis 5 Bf, da macht es nicht wirklich Spaß zu fotografieren.
> Hier ein __ Tränendes Herz, das war eine Herausforderung auf allen Ebenen.
> Anhang anzeigen 99149



Conny, danke fürs Tänende Herz-Foto, am Abend stelle ich von meinem ein Foto rein,
 da wirst Du vor Neid erblassen


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi Melitta,
hoffe, ihr seid nicht vom Rad geweht
Hier ist es april-stürmisch.
Der Hintergrund ist auf jeden Fall besser, natürlicher (=grüner) wäre noch besser
Vll. mußt Du noch mal fotografieren und dann eine andere Einstellung wählen... 
hast Du mal die EXIF-Daten zu dem Bild?


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Heut' vormittag eine Runde durch den Garten gedreht, das 105er Sigma Makro auf der Kamera gehabt...

eine Trauben-Hyazinthe
 

eine Mini-Narzisse
 

Sternmagnolie
 

Schneestolz
 

Zier-__ Johannisbeere


----------



## gappakoenig (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

tolle Blumenmakros - eins schöner als das andere! 

Ich konnte heute einen __ Schmarotzer, der sonst meist hoch in den Bäumen sitzt, fotografieren. Ich kenne diese Pflanze nur mit weißen Beeren.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## gappakoenig (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

noch ein Frühjahrsbote - der Hummelschweber im Garten.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Conny (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Moin Conny,
> gelungen, Dein __ Tränendes Herz.
> Woher rührt der "milchig / neblige touch"?



Hallo,
in diesem Fall entstand er beim Durchfotografiern durch Zaun und Pflanzen auf Nachbarins Pflanze.
Kann man auch künstlich erzeugen, in dem einfach durch Gras oder so durchfotografiert.
Manuelles fokusieren ist dann Pflicht


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Nach dem gestern so ein schöner Sonnentag war 
hab ich gleich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## paper (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Wundeschöne Makros werden hier wieder gezeigt!

Für Eva-Maria


----------



## paper (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Mein __ Tränendes Herz


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Melitta


----------



## Conny (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

bei uns kam es leider auch schon zu diesem Kälteeinbruch, aber er kam von Norden 
Hier unser Hausfrosch. Dieses Jahr hatten wir 3,5 Laichballen.

@Melitta das wird schon noch


----------



## Plätscher (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dieses Jahr hatten wir 3,5 Laichballen.



Wie sieht ein 0,5 Laichballen aus


----------



## Connemara (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Es ist so schön, dass es endlich wieder anfängt zu wachsen und zu blühen


----------



## pema (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
meine __ Farne wachsen

petra


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Neidfaktor ein: Wunderschöne Bilder ... Neidfaktor aus 

Mandy


----------



## Conny (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Wie sieht ein 0,5 Laichballen aus



 es waren 3 richtig große und ein kleiner, höchstens die Hälfte.
Die Ausbeute scheint sehr gut zu sein, die Amseln haben auch noch keine Junge :beten

Hier noch eine __ Schachbrettblume (Fritillaria meleagris)
Manchmal brauche ich mehrere Versuche bis mir ein Bild gefällt


----------



## Connemara (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

heute am Teich:


----------



## gappakoenig (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Birgit,

ein erfrischendes Foto von Deinem Teich-Marienkäfer! 
Bei mir im Garten hatten sich zwei in unserem  Stachelbeerbäumchen gefunden. Das Glück währte leider nur sehr kurz - eine Wespenkönigin störte die Zweisamkeit.
Aber dieses Jahr tauchen bei mir trotzdem wieder sehr viele dieser nützlichen __ Käfer auf!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Connemara (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Oha, das sind ja Dramen, die sich in deinem Garten abspielen 

...aber tolle Fotos


----------



## PeterBoden (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Es ist die erste Blume überhaupt welche in meinem neu angelegten Schwimmteich - Ufergraben blüht, eine __ Schachbrettblume.
 
Die 300g Portion Ufersaatmischung ist ausgebracht, aber das dauert ja noch lange...


----------



## Connemara (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Es ist die erste Blume überhaupt welche in meinem neu angelegten Schwimmteich - Ufergraben blüht, eine __ Schachbrettblume.
> Anhang anzeigen 99485
> Die 300g Portion Ufersaatmischung ist ausgebracht, aber das dauert ja noch lange...




So eine schöne Blüte


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

...ein etwas älteres Bild einer Astrophytum caput medusae Chimäre!


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Azalee, die darauf wartet, daß das Wetter endlich besser wird,
damit nach draussen umziehen kann.


----------



## gappakoenig (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

.......ohne meine Wildbienen im Garten sähen jetzt bei den kühleren Temperaturen meine Birnen- und Pfirsichbäume mit ihrer Blütenpracht  alt aus. Wildbienen besuchen die Obstbäume auch bei niedrigeren Temperaturen!

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Conny (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd,

deine Auswahl an Wildbienen ist beeindruckend.
Du scheinst ihnen gute Überwinterungsplätze zu bieten.
Klasse Bilder.


----------



## gappakoenig (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Conny,

danke für das Kompliment. 
Meine Überwinterungsquartiere für Wildbienen sind eigentlich nur ein paar Bohrlöcher in Buchenholz und einige Bündel hohler Stengel (siehe Fotos). Die Sandbienen haben ihre Brutröhren auf dem benachbarten Sportgelände im Boden. Ich werde dieses Jahr noch ein richtiges "Bienenhotel" für unseren Garten basteln.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## PeterBoden (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hier ist die erste blühende Wasserpflanze vom Filter/Regenerationsbereich meines naturnahen Schwimmteiches, könnte es die __ Wasserminze sein?
 

Die anderen Pflanzen trauen sich noch nicht so recht, aber ich kann bereits ihre ersten Triebe (tief) unten erkennen.


----------



## Hagalaz (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ist ein __ Fieberklee


----------



## gappakoenig (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Wie man am __ Fieberklee sieht, tut sich was an unseren Teichen. Ich habe eben die erste frisch geschlüpfte Schlanklibelle an unserem Teich entdeckt - es handelt sich um eine Frühe Adonisjungfer! Sie sitzt noch in den Blättern der gelben Teichiris, zusammen mit anderen Libellenlarven, die wohl diese Nacht oder morgen schlüpfen werden. 

Viele Grüße 

Gerd


----------



## Conny (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

bei uns ist auch erst eine Libellenart auf den Flügeln, die __ Frühe Adonislibelle.
@Gerd deine Hotelanlage ist einfach, aber wirkungsvoll. Vll könnte man hier weitermachen oder ein neues Thema aufmachen.
Dein erstes Bild zeigt eine halbe ausgefärbte Libelle mit Exuvie. Die werden manchmal von Ameisen gemeuchelt. Schöne Bilder, das 2. könnte ich mir gut als Hochformat vorstellen.
@Peter ein sehr schönes __ Fieberklee-Bild, das ist nicht einfach.
  gerade geschlüpft


----------



## hantaner (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Wow, das sind wieder schöne Mauerbinen- und Libellenfotos von euch. Bei mir sind anscheinend die Mauerbienen zum größten Teil durch. Vor ein paar Wochen war bei meinem Insektenhotel ein Gewusel wie vor einem Honigbienenstock. Heute habe ich 3-4 Mauerbienen gezählt und die __ Apfelblüte geht jetzt erst los... Da haben meine Bienen wohl zwei/drei Wochen zu früh losgelegt.


----------



## Pablito Calvo (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Nachdem ich gerne im Forum mitlese, einige von mir.


----------



## gappakoenig (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Heute kam der von mir lang erwartete Besuch eines Aurorafalters auf meine ganz wenigen Wiesenschaumkräuter im Garten. Er ist seit Kindertagen für mich neben den ersten __ Libellen und dem __ Zitronenfalter ein echter Frühlingsbote. Heute war Schmetterlingstag, denn es kam auch ein Resedafalter. 

*Conny: *
Tolles Foto der zart durchsichtigen Frühen Adonislibelle im Gegenlicht – Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee, die ich auch mal testen sollte: Fotos im Gegenlicht – habe ich selten gemacht!

*Pablito Calvo*: 
sehr schöne Libellen– und Froschportraits 

*Hantaner*:
Unsere Wildbienen bekommen jetzt auch wieder Hilfe von den Honigbienen und dann klappt das schon mit der Apfelbestäubung!


----------



## paper (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

So tolle Makros gibt es hier!

Pablito Calvo, super __ Libellen Makros und der Frosch 

gappakoenig Deine Falter Makros 

Conny Dein Foto von der geschl. Libelle ist super!

Bin vor 2 Jahren lange am Teich gelegen und hab den Großteil der Metamorphose abgelichtet!


----------



## gappakoenig (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

....................äääähhhh, ich muß mich korrigieren:

Mein Resedafalter ist ein weiblicher __ Aurorafalter 
Hätte ich mir eigentlich auch denken können - die kamen ja zusammen! Jetzt gibts bestimmt Nachwuchs!


----------



## paper (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Mein __ Fieberklee.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi Meltta,
schön schaut er aus, der __ Fieberklee.
Hier blüht er leider noch nicht, dauert noch ein wenig!

Dafür ist der __ Steinbrech in voller Blüte.


----------



## paper (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Eva Maria danke, schön sind die Blüten vom __ Steinbrech.

Bei uns ist die __ Sumpfdotterblume im Verblühen und der __ Fieberklee hat 3 offene Blüten,
mehr ist leider nicht los am Teich.

Nachdem wir heute den 3. Tag Hochsommertemperaturen haben, hoffe ich, dass es jetzt

zügig mit der Vegetation am Teich weiter geht!


----------



## pema (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

ein __ Lilienhähnchen beim Abendbrot(...allerdings an einer __ Schachbrettblume).
petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Petra,
CHAPEAU - was für eine Super-AUfnahme!!!
Magst Du mal die EXIFs zu diesem Bild preisgeben?
Hast Du das Bild bearbeitet?


----------



## ron (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Echt fantastisch, was für Bilder hier presentiert werden! toll

LG

Ron


----------



## pema (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
Danke schön
Keine Ahnung was Exif's sind...aber falls es die Bilddaten sind...
aufgenommen mit meiner Lumix DMC-TC 8, Brennw.:4,1, Blende: 1/30s.

Bearbeiten konnte ich das Foto leider nicht, da ich immer noch kein vernünftiges  Programm dafür gefunden habe.

petra


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Petra

Ja, die Bilddaten heißen Exif ...

Mein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (FixFoto) zeigt folgende Exif an:

Verschlußzeit: 1/30
Blende: f3,3
Brennweite: 4,1mm = KB 25mm (KB = Kleinbild)
Iso: 80

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen ...


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Petra,

wenn bei deiner Kamera kein Programm dabei war gibt es folgende gute Möglichkeiten

*XnView (*Betrachten, Konvertieren und Exif auslesen)
http://www.xnview.com/de/xnview.html

*Gimp *(fast wie Photoshop):*:*
http://www.heise.de/download/gimp.html

*Irfanview:*
http://www.heise.de/download/irfanview.html


und noch vieeeeel mehr:
http://www.heise.de/download/windows/foto-grafik/bildbearbeitung-50001505082/?f=15s

bei Heise kanst du oben filtern (Software, kostenlos, Open Source)




das __ Lilienhähnchen ist


----------



## Connemara (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ich hab auch schon sooo viel Leben fotograiert...es krabbelt und blüht immer mehr!


----------



## Pablito Calvo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

...noch eine  bunte Auswahl.


----------



## pema (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

einen schönen 1. Mai

Und passend dazu ist mir heute der erste __ Maikäfer vor die Linse gekrabbelt.
Danke für die Tipps bzgl. der Bildbearbeitungsprogramme

petra


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo und schönen Feiertag
bei uns gab es nur eine 1.Mai Fliege, naja zumindest war das, das einzige Tier was nicht wie irre von Blüte zu Blüte flog.Eine unserer Hellblauen __ Lilien die am Zaun entlang wachsen.
   
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## gappakoenig (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

............zusätzlich zu den tollen Blumen und Krabbel-Makros  eins von der schwimmenden Zunft.  Bei den Wasserläufern in unserem Teich  bleibt keiner lange allein.


----------



## Conny (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

da ich nun ein gut gefülltes Archiv mit Libellenschlupf-Bildern habe, konnte ich gestern auch mal eine andere Perpsektive ausprobieren.


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Makrofreunde

Da sind ja wieder Spitzenfotos eingestellt worden 

Ich hatte heute das Glück ein Wr. Nachtpfauenauge fotografieren zu können ...


----------



## docmatze (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Guten Morgen!

Tolle Bilder hier, macht weiter so 
So macht es richtig Spass in den Thread reinzuschauen, aber auch ein wenig Neidisch 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Moonlight (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ist ja Wahnsinn was bei Euch so rumflattert 

Mandy


----------



## gappakoenig (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

*Conny:* 
Wunderschönes Foto vom Libellenschlupf. Besonders das 2. Bild gefällt mir: Libelle samt Lichtverhältnisse und Hintergrundbeleuchtung sind perfekt.

*Helmut:*Ein sehr schönes und seltenes Foto. Diesen Vertreter der __ Pfauenspinner würde ich auch gerne mal vor die Kamera bekommen. Ein Grund, nochmal nach Österreich zu reisen! Vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich  aus der gleichen Gattung ein Nagelfleckweibchen fotografieren. Es war schon sehr erschöpft, legte aber immer noch Eier. 

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

__ Libellen und Falter, das es nur so eine Freude ist.
Die letzten beiden Falter habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Danke für's Zeigen.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

Von Heute ...

Schwarze Kammschnake
 

Wünsche einen schönen Abend


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Moin Helmut,
DIE schaut aber haarsträubend gefährlich aus,
habe ich hier auch noch nie gesehen.
Tolles Foto!!!


----------



## Conny (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

das sind meine Lieblingsbilder in diesem Makro-Jahr bisher.
Durch die dunkle Stimmung finden sie leider nicht so viele Anhänger, aber ich finde, sie sind mir gelungen, 
weil ich die Stimmung mit einfangen konnte
     .


----------



## Limnos (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hier einige Makroaufnahmen, die ich in der letzten Zeit gemacht habe.Sie wurden mit einer Fuji HS 20 Bridgekamera gemacht, die ohne zusätzliche Hilfsmittel im Supermacro Modus erlaubt, Bilder aus > 1cm Abstand zu machen, und das, wenn das Objekt bildfüllend genug ist, sogar mit Autofocus.


             

             

     

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

Man merkt sofort wenn das Wetter schlecht ist ...

Es werden keine Makros gezeigt ... 4 Tage ist es her als die letzten Makros gezeigt worden sind ...

Es war zwar heute auch kein gutes Makrowetter (keine 10°C, stürmischer Wind), naja, die Sonne ist manchmal heraus gekommen, wie auch bei meinem Makro sie sich kurz zeigte ...

Eintagsfliege (Ephemera danica)
 

Sie saß auf einer Deko-Muschel mitten im Teich, naja, 50cm vom Ufer entfernt ...
 

War nur mit einer Kletteraktion, ca. 1,5 Meter, mittels Leiter zu fotografieren ...
Natürlich auf die am Teichrand wachsenden Pflanzen aufgepaßt, hingekauert, die Cam (1D MkII) auf einem Bohnensack aufgelegt und ...

Was sehen meine Augen da im Sucher ... Iso 400, noch vom letzten Shooting eingestellt ...
Aufgesetzt, ein Ast`l von der Weide im Auge ... Autsch ... ISO umgestellt (Iso 100), mit letzter Kraft wieder hingekauert ... gewartet ... endlich schönes Licht ... paar Aufnahmen im Kasten ...

Schön wars ... (dem Auge ist nix passiert)


----------



## ron (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Was man nicht alles macht für schöne Bilder. Es heisst nicht umsonst, dass Fotografie zur LEIDENschaft werden kann. 

Tolle Bilder Helmut!

Ron


----------



## Springmaus (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

 vielen Dank für immer wieder superschöne Fotos


----------



## gappakoenig (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ja, das Wetter ist nicht besonders - trotzdem gelangen  noch ein paar Makros heute und an wenigen Tagen in den letzten 2 Wochen. 

Grüße aus dem Rheinland 

Gerd


----------



## Conny (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

ich finde das Wetter einfach nervenaufreibend. Deshalb haben wir gestern einen Vatertagsausflug zum Braunkohletagebau gemacht, 
da sind die Motive etwas größer 
@Helmut für ein so schönes ETF-Makro muss man schon mal Einsatz zeigen 
@Gerd eine schöne Sammlung

  __ Vierfleck

  Fehlschlupf Hufeisen-Azurjungfer


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

ein verschlafene Wildbiene oder einfach nur durchgefroren

petra


----------



## gappakoenig (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

......für mich einfach unbeschreiblich faszinierend - Insektenaugen im Makro!

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

Mit Augen kann ich nicht dienen, aber dafür wieder einmal mit einer Eintagsfliege
 

und einer Blutzikade


----------



## gappakoenig (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Helmut,

klasse Foto von der grazilen Eintagsfliege!!  
Und ein Auge ist doch auch dabei!

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Hagalaz (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Mal eine __ Iris von nahem


----------



## gappakoenig (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

........im duftenden Blütenmeer fühlt sich der Goldglänzende __ Rosenkäfer so richtig wohl!

V.G. 

Gerd


----------



## pema (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ach...
schöne Fotos

petra


----------



## Gunnar (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

...absolut tolle Bilder hier!!!
hab auch was entdeckt...
...was haben die denn vor????
   

...was ist mit dem Fühler passiert??


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Gunnar

 was sich die __ Weinbergschnecke zugezogen hat .. 

Aber schöne Bilder 

Ich habe wiedermal eine Eintagsfliege


----------



## Gunnar (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Moin Helmut.
 
Hatte die beiden __ Schnecken weiter beobachtet.
...und die hatten beide zusammen gefunden und eng an eng die nächsten Stunden verbracht.
Ist komisch mit dem Fühler!
Wieder mal tolles Foto der Eintagsfliege.
Knipst du immer noch mit der Panasonic DMC G3???


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Gunnar

Manchmal mache ich Makros mit der G3, aber hauptsächlich mit der Canon 1D MkII und dem Sigma 150/2.8 Makro (ohne OS).

Vorgestern habe ich dieses Weißbindige Wiesenvögelchen tief unten im Gras finden können
 
Wieder mit Canon ...


----------



## bilderzaehler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Au fein . . . eine Fotoecke 

Habe mich erst gestern abend hier angemeldet, warte auf meinen bestellten Pfützenfertigteich (265 l) und freue mich auf künftige Fotomotive.

Mag auch ein Bild beisteuern, eine Konserve aus 2009. Bitte seht es mir nach, wenn ich das Bild nur verlinken kann . . . muss mir erst noch ein Fotoalbum einrichten.

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/17859/display/16873766

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas
http://www.bild-erzaehler.com


----------



## Gunnar (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Thomas
...das Album auf der Verlinkung ist ja der Hammer!! Absolut tolle Fotos-gefällt mir super.
Mit was machst du so geile Fotos??


----------



## gappakoenig (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Thomas,

willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß mit dieser Makro-Foto-Ecke!

Tolle Konserve aus 2009! 

Freue mich auf weitere Fotos!

V.G. Gerd


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Thomas

Herzlich Willkommen

Dein Einstandsbild ist super ... 

Da freue ich mich schon auf viele Fotos von deinem Teichlein 

Edit: Ach ja, Gunnar, Thomas hat das verlinkte Bild mit einer Canon 5D und dem Sigma 150/2.8 Makro gemacht


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ich werde alt ...

Thomas ...

Die Bilder hier kannst auch gleich hochladen, sofern sie die Größe von 1000 * 1000 Pixel und 240 Kb nicht überschreiten ... wenn zu groß macht es die Forensoftware, aber bei weiten nicht so gut wie wenn du es selbst machen würdest.

Wie das mit dem hochladen geht kannst dir hier ansehen.


----------



## bilderzaehler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Danke schön an euch fürs freundliche Welcome  

Helmut hat die Frage ja schon beantwortet . . . ich bin mit Canon-Geraffel unterwegs, aktuell mit der 5D2 und der 1D3 für alles, wo die 5er zu langsam ist. Dazu ein paar Ojektive . . . mittlerweile nur noch die von Canon. Und nen großen Rucksack um das ganze Zeug durch die Welt zu schleppen. Ist schon verrückt, was man sich zumutet . . . nach dem Studieren der letzten Seiten bin ich sicher, dass Conny und Helmut bei mir sind. Träumen tu ich vom 500/4 . . . aber das wird gebraucht immer teurer. Und das neue kostet mal eben 11T€ . . . autschn :shock

@ Helmut . . . danke für den Erklärbären . . . ich setz mich mal an den Rechner und schaue, ob ich noch was Passendes zum Thema finde.

By the way . . . heute schon wieder im Gartenmarkt gewesen und Botanik für die Pfütze gekauft . . . Schwimmfarn, __ Wollgras, __ Froschlöffel, __ Tausendblatt . . . jetzt muss nur noch das Becken von Amazon kommen.

Liebe Grüße aus Nordbaden . . . Thomas

http://www.bild-erzaehler.com


----------



## bilderzaehler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Test geglückt . . . konnte zwei Fotos in mein Useralbum packen. Dabei bin ich erschrocken . . . die Bilder sind aus dem Madeiraurlaub anno 2005 (!) . . . damals noch mit der EOS 20D und dem Sigma 105/2,8 Makro. Das war in Blandy's Garden . . . sehr empfehlenswert . . . tolle Gartenanlage mit Seerosenteichen.

 Thomas


----------



## PeterBoden (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



bilderzaehler schrieb:


> Mag auch ein Bild beisteuern, eine Konserve aus 2009.



Understatement pur. 

Ein Profi hat hergefunden.

Habe mir die gesamte Bild-erzählung langsam angeschaut, schnell ging nicht.

:gratuliere


----------



## bilderzaehler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Digicat schrieb:


> Vorgestern habe ich dieses Weißbindige Wiesenvögelchen tief unten im Gras finden können
> Anhang anzeigen 104035
> Wieder mit Canon ...



Helmut, sowas mag ich . . . Offenblende und klasse Gestaltung . . . gratuliere 

.) Thomas


----------



## Conny (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Thomas,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum und vor allem auch hier in der Fotoecke.
Mein Mann erzählt immer noch gerne die Anekdote, dass ich zu meinem 50. Geburtstag und meiner 40D gesagt habe:
Mehr brauche ich nicht 
Und es hört einfach nicht auf 
Mein FC-Account ist dieser 
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/1168393/display/28191966
Das 1. Mal ein Bild im Voting


----------



## bilderzaehler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Conny schrieb:


> Mehr brauche ich nicht
> Und es hört einfach nicht auf



Ich muss sooo lachen . . . erkenne mich wieder und bin gerne in der Selbsthilfegruppe der Fotografen. Fotocommunity muss ich mal wieder regelmäßiger besuchen, habe das Ganze in letzter Zeit schleifen lassen


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Du auch Thomas ... muß auch wieder in der FC aktiver werden ... ...

Von gestern im Garten ...

 
Braunkolbiger Braun-Dickkopffalter


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

@ Thomas
erstmal höhsten  " Respekt " deine Fotos sind mehr als genial, bei diesen High Quality Fotos, trau ich mich gar nicht mehr meine, mit meiner biligen Digi Cam geschossenen ,im vergleich unter aller Würde Fotos hier reinzustellen

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Gunnar (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

...ich kann zwar mit den Fotos von Thomas nicht mithalten (nochmals..... absolut tolle Fotos), habe allerdings doch was schönes gefunden:
einen Bienenwolf oder Immenkäfer...schaut mal...der sitzt auf einer gelben Irisblüte


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Einmal ohne Fauna, die einzigste Morgensternsegge welche den Winter überlebt hat:


----------



## Dobifrauchen (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo

Ein paar Nahaufnahmen kann ich auch beisteuern


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Wow . . . schöne Close-Ups der Libelle . . . was hast Du benutzt . . . Kompakte mit Vorsatzlinse/Acchromat? Ich kenne eigentlich nichts außer dem genannten oder dem Canon MP-65, das diese Vergrößerung zulässt . . . Gratuliere


----------



## Limnos (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi

@ Dobifrauchen: Wirklich gute Bilder. 

@ Bilderzähler: Solange die Aufnahme eine hohe Auflösung hat, kann man auch durch Ausschnittsvergrößerungen noch größere Maßstäbe erreichen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @ Dobifrauchen: Wirklich gute Bilder.
> 
> ...



Wolfgang . . . bei Vergrößerungen kommste aber ins Fotografengefängnis  Beschneiden geht ja, aber gerade bei Makros liegt das Augenmerk auf Qualität, Brillanz, Schärfe. 

 Thomas

http://www.bild-erzaehler.com


----------



## Limnos (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi Thomas

Beschneiden ist ja auch Vergrößern, da der Bildausschnitt in der gleichen Bildschirmgröße gezeigt wird, wie vorher das unbeschnittene Bild. Vergrößern ist solange legitim, wie noch neue Details sichtbar werden, die der Bildschirm vorher nicht wiedergeben konnte, bzw. solange noch keine Unschärferänder sichtbar werden. Ein Bild 3648 P x 2736 P würde einer Dokumentengröße von 128,69cm x 94,52cm entsprechen. Der Monitor verkleinert also das Bild, wodurch Feinheiten verloren gehen. Warum sollte ich die nicht durch Lupe oder Ausschnittsvergrößerung herausholen dürfen?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Ein Bild 3648 P x 2736 P würde einer Dokumentengröße von 128,69cm x 94,52cm entsprechen


 aber auch nur bei 72dpi, 

beim drucken (300 dpi) würde das grad mal Din A4+ geben, so groß is das ja auch wieder ned


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

da hätte ich noch einen  link zum thema mm // dpi // pixel  umrechnen

http://www.din-formate.de/pixelrech...se-berechnen-fotos-bilder-poster-drucken.html


----------



## Conny (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Wolfgang,

es kommt einfach darauf an, was ich machen möchte.
Wenn ich einfach nur knipsen möchte, nehme ich auch schon mal mein Handy und mache im Stehen auf die Schnelle einige Schüße.
Wenn ich fotografieren möchte, muss alles stimmen, Licht, Bildaufbau, Schärfe, Fokus, Schärfentiefe, etc.
DAS geht nur und wirklich nur mit Stativ, bei Insekten auch mit Spiegelvorauslösung und Fernauslöser.
Dann habe ich Bilder, die ich in Großformat ausdrucken (300-400 ppi) lassen kann und an die Wand hängen.
Ich denke, da sind wir uns mittlerweile einig, dass das 2 verschiedene Welten sind.
Die einen pendeln und die anderen bleiben in einer Welt.


----------



## gappakoenig (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

......aus meiner Makro-Welt am Gartenteich geknipst und dokumentiert: :

Kannibalismus unter __ Libellen ist ja bekannt, aber das der __ Vierfleck gleich das ganze Tandem verspeiste, weil das zuerst getötete Männchen das Weibchen nicht los ließ, ging mir doch nahe.

V. G. 

Gerd


----------



## Conny (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd,

das hast du einwandfrei geknipst und dokumentiert 
Man vergisst immer wieder, dass diese wunderschönen Flugkünstler die ganze Zeit ihres Lebens die größten Räuber im Teich und auch in der Luft sind.
Bei uns wurde eine weibliche __ Vierfleck während der Eiablage von einer Spatzenmutter gefangen.
Sie hat hungrige Schnäbel zu füttern.


----------



## bilderzaehler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

@ Gerd . . . beide Daumen hoch. Klasse Situation in blitzsauberer Qualität 

Viele Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Hagalaz (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hab heute mal meine Kalmusblüte fotografiert.


----------



## Limnos (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi

Schwebfliege auf __ Baldrian. Vielleicht saß sie deshalb so ruhig. Kamera: Lumix FZ 50 mit 4+ Vorsatzlinse. Bild 1 ist original, Bilder 2 und 3 sind Ausschnittsvergrößerungen.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Sehr schön eure Macros!


----------



## Conny (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

das ist ein Outdoor-Stack. Leider war die __ Schlammfliege schon aktiv und bewegte ihre Fühler, sodass ich retouschieren musste.
Auch ist das Bild um ca. 10% beschnitten.


----------



## pema (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
diesmal ein paar Blumen...mit und ohne Besucher

petra


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

@ Conny: Perfekt (MF gemeint) 

@ Petra: Die Mohnkapsel gefällt mir 

@ Wolfgang: Toll 

@ Dobifrauchen: Hervorragend 

@ All: sehr schöne Makros 2


----------



## gappakoenig (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Conny,

aus wievielen Einzelfotos mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen besteht das Schlammfliegenbild um diese Tiefenschärfe zu erhalten?  

Hast Du für die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen ein Balgengerät oder einen Schlitten benutzt? Welche Software hat das Bild zusammengesetzt (PS?).

Kompliment, dass Du diese Technik am lebenden Objekt angewendet hast. 

V. G.

Gerd


----------



## Conny (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd,

bei diesem Beispiel habe ich einfach die Kamera auf der Makroschiene bewegt.
Da das Tier schon wach war, sind einige Bilder nicht scharf genug.
Ich benutze immer AV und LV mit Spiegelvorauslösung egal für was ich ein Bild mache. Besser wäre manuelle Belichtung.
In diesem Fall habe ich einfach PS4 über die 4 Bilder laufen lassen, für die Exifdaten müsste ich nachschauen.


----------



## Nikolai (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

ob Markro? keine Ahnung, nur gefallen hat es mir

 

dass es nicht mittig ist, lag einfach daran, dass die Feder mit den Wellen hin und her trieb.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo 
Hoffe das es hier richtig ist  habe das in meinem Teich entdeckt .
Wer kann mir sagen was das ist
Gruss Reiner


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

diese kleine Wolfspinne war heute auf der __ Sumpfdotterblume unterwegs


----------



## Patrick K (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Mitch
war die Spinne auch auf dem TT 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

ups, da is ja ein Fleck auf dem Bild  

@Patrick, die Spinne war auf der "_Caltha palustre_" unterwegs, und ned wo du denkst


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

weiß jemand, wie diese schönheit heißt?

lg ina


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Ina
wenn du die Spinne meinst ,sieht aus wie eine Winkelspinne ist aber eine WOLFSSPINNNE 
Gruss Patrick ,Ich habs gepackt , Gute Nacht


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

wenn ich mir die Winkelspinne auf "wikipedia" anschau, hat die aber mehr Haare auf den Beinen als meine kleine Unbekannte - vieleicht kennt sie ja jemand und kann es uns genau sagen.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Mitch
Seite 4, Bild 8
http://www.google.de/search?q=Wolfsspinne&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=q7DjT9DVKoS1tAa6weT1CA&biw=1047&bih=511&sei=sLDjT4XyD8jUsgb0z7yrCQ
Gruss Patrick


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

hallo patrick!
nee ich meinte die riesige libelle... hat nur nicht beim ersten mal mit dem hochladen geklappt.
lg ina


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

@Ina
Ich wollt gerade sagen ,die war heute nacht aber noch nicht da  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## pema (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



> @ Petra: Die Mohnkapsel gefällt mir



Gefällt mir von den Bildern auch am besten

petra


----------



## gappakoenig (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Ina,

die Schönheit ist eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer. Ich hatte auch das Glück, sie an unserem Teich schlüpfen zu sehen.

V.G. 

Gerd


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd!

Ja ich erinnere mich wieder an den Namen, letztes Jahr hatte ich bei dieser Art auch tolle Fotos vom Schlüpfen schießen können!

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Tolle Makrobilder habt ihr eingestellt,
ich bin immer wieder ganz fasziniert davon.
Vor allem, was man dann auf einmal so alles sieht... 
was einem mit dem bloßen Auge glatt entgangen war


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

fertig zum Abflug...


----------



## gappakoenig (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

wie schön, wenn mal wieder die Sonne scheint - so gelingen auch wieder tolle Blumen- und Insektenbilder, wie man sieht!  
Heute hatten wir nach den letzten Regentagen mal wieder zwei neue Besucher am Teich: 

das Weibchen einer Blutroten Heidelibelle 
und einen Großen Blaupfeil (war noch nie an unserem Teich)

Das Paarungsrad konnte ich dann auch heute an einem Weiher in unserer Nähe machen.

V. G.

Gerd


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Gerd....
Knallerfotos!


----------



## Gunnar (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

...heute Morgen bei uns nach dem Regen der Nacht.
Wassertropfen auf einer __ Iris und 
  
auf der Geranie.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

Herrliche Bilder 

Heute entdeckte ich diesen
 
Balkenschröter - Dorcus parallelipipedus ein Männchen


----------



## blackpainter (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Der __ Schwalbenschwanz..ich finde einer der schönsten Schmetterlinge


----------



## Connemara (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Was für ein tolles Bild von dem __ Schwalbenschwanz....so einen möchte ich auch mal erwischen!


----------



## blackpainter (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



Connemara schrieb:


> Was für ein tolles Bild von dem __ Schwalbenschwanz....so einen möchte ich auch mal erwischen!



Hallo Birgit...da bin ich auch durch Zufall darauf gestossen...bisher wenn ich einen gesehen habe..hatte ich die Kamera aber nicht dabei


----------



## PeterBoden (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

an der Futterstelle ist doch Platz für Zwei!


----------



## Connemara (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

@Reiner: wahrscheinlich kommen sie hier bei mir eher nicht vor... ...schade...aber egal...hier gibt es auch ganz viel Schönes zu fotografieren


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

hi!

hab noch nen riesenbrummer auf der __ krebsschere - wie sie heißt, weiß ich leider nicht...
lg ina


----------



## gappakoenig (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Ina,

ich habe Dir unter __ Libellen etwas zu dem Brummer an der __ Krebsschere gepostet.

V.G.
Gerd


----------



## Connemara (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Ich könnte noch eine Schwebfliege beisteuern


----------



## gappakoenig (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Birgit,

Super  __ Schwebfliegen-Makro! 

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## katja (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

gerade im garten entdeckt  mehr makro gibt meine cam nicht her  , ich hoffe, ich darf euch dieses bild von den zwei verliebten  trotzdem zeigen


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo,

die Heuschrecke hab ich noch beim Platten putzen gefunden 

 


@Katja: nach 21:00 geht das mal schon


----------



## gappakoenig (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

.......nochmal ein paar __ Libellen-Makros mit einem Herzchen dabei.

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## kgw58 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo zusammen !
Von mir gibt es noch Krötennachwuchs.


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

in letzter Zeit bin ich oft schnüffelnd durch den Garten gelaufen, da es stellenweise nach 'totem Tier' gerochen hat
Jetzt habe ich endlich den Verursacher gefunden. Eryngium planum...ein herrlich blaue Edeldistel. Sie sieht aus, als hätte sie jemand mit blauer Farbe angesprüht und riecht süßlich nach Verwesung. Aber offensichtlich hat die Natur sich dabei etwas gedacht: Bienen und Hummeln sind out....__ Fliegen und __ Wespen dienen der Bestäubung.

petra


----------



## gappakoenig (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Petra,

ich kann Deine Beobachtungen und Deine Fotodokumentation einschließlich Geruchsdefinition nur bestätigen. Ich habe diese Distel als einmalige Insektenweide auch in unserem Garten.
Die Pflanze zieht deswegen auch viele Räuber an, wie __ Hornissen und __ Spinnen.
Auf dem Foto wurde eine Grüne Schmeißfliege auf dieser Distel Opfer einer Krabbenspinne

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## bilderzaehler (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



gappakoenig schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto wurde eine Grüne Schmeißfliege auf dieser Distel Opfer einer Krabbenspinne




Chapeau . . . klasse Foto 

 Thomas


----------



## Connemara (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

richtig tolle Bilder sind hier wieder zu sehen!!! Klasse!

Ich hab heute eine Kürbisspinne mit ihrem Nachwuchs bei mir im Garten entdeckt!


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd,
hab' ich's schon mal gefragt, wenn ja - bitte um Entschuldigung - und dennoch noch mal zum mitschreiben: 
Mit welchem Objektiv machst du solche Bilder?

petra


----------



## Limnos (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi

Ich möchte mich auch mal wieder mit Makros von Blüten "zu Bild" melden. Sie sind mit einer Fuji Bridge Kamera ohne Vorsatzlinse, Zusatzblitz oder Spezialobjektiv gemacht. Eine Option für Interessierte mit einem kleineren Budget. 

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Makro I/

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## gappakoenig (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Petra,

meine Fotos aus letzter Zeit mache ich jetzt meistens mit dem neuesten Makro-Objektiv von Tamron 90 mm (Kamera Nikon D5100). Ich kann es aber nicht lassen, ab und an meine alte FZ50 mit verschiedenen achromatischen Nahlinsen für Makros einzusetzen. So ist das Bild mit dem tragischen Ende der Schmeißfliege z. B. mit dieser Kamera entstanden. Die FZ 50 ist bei mir zu Hause immer schußbereit.
Heute war ich an der Mosel - nur mit DSLR und Tamron. Wollte nochmal einen Apollo oder __ Segelfalter erwischen - klappte leider nicht. Habe sie nur von weitem gesehen, aber nicht fotografieren können. Dann habe ich was anderes gesucht. Hier ein paar Beispiele mit dem Tamron.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## bilderzaehler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Meine Pfütze ist noch jung, aber etwas Leben stellt sich schon ein. Besonders __ Wespen kommen zu Hauf zum Wasser fassen :shock

Habe ein paar Makros geschossen, alle mit der 5D2 und dem EF 100/2,8 L IS. Wenn nur der verka**** Wind mal aufhören würde . . . da fliegt sogar der aufgespannte Regenschirm weg, den ich bei Makros gerne zum Ruhigstellen verwende . . . 

Viele Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## bilderzaehler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie aus einem Foto ein wandtaugliches Fastgemälde wird. Mit Hilfe von Texturen, die über das Originalfoto gelegt werden, ist das relativ einfach . . . 

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## gappakoenig (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Thomas,

Super Makros! 

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

@ Gerd . . . danke schön 

Einen hab ich noch . . . mehr lässt der Herbst derzeit nicht zu 

Kleiner Teich = kleine Libelle


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Thomas

Die Jungfer ist ja wieder mal absolut der Oberhammer okioki
Die Aufnahme, mit dem Licht und den Farben ......einfach SUPER  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## gappakoenig (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

...........endlich mal ein paar Sonnenstrahlen und schon regt sich wieder etwas im Makroreich in und um unseren Gartenteich !

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi zusammen!

hier mal ein __ Tagpfauenauge von Nahem..

lg Ina


----------



## gappakoenig (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

........hatte heute großes Glück und erwischte  endlich mal meinen Wunschfalter mit der Kamera: 

den seltenen Mosel-Apollo!

Dazu u. a. einen sehr schönen Esparsetten-Bläuling!

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Limnos (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi

Wirklich tolle Aufnahmen! Chapeau!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## gappakoenig (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Wolfgang

Danke für das Kompliment! Ich zehre immer noch von dem Erlebnis mit dem Apollo-Falter! Mit dem Esparsetten-Bläuling lag ich allerdings falsch. Ein Schmetterlings-Experte identifizierte den Falter als  _Aricia agestis _- __ Sonnenröschen-Bläuling.  

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
ist zwar nicht selten, aber dennoch schön: der Kohlweißling

petra


----------



## Gunnar (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

...den habe ich neulich am Teich auch erwischt....jetzt mit meiner neuen Cam.


----------



## gappakoenig (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

...Glück gehabt und das Tandem der Blutroten Heidelibelle im Foto festgehalten.

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



gappakoenig schrieb:


> ...Glück gehabt und das Tandem der Blutroten Heidelibelle im Foto festgehalten.
> Gerd



Wow!


----------



## pema (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Gerd,

gib es doch ruhig zu....die hast du mit einem dünnen Fädchen festgebunden
petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

na Wahnsinn, Gerd!!
Eine einzelne im Bild festzuhalten ist schon mit etwas Glück verbunden,
aber gleich 2.. CHAPEAU!!!!


----------



## bilderzaehler (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



gappakoenig schrieb:


> ...Glück gehabt und das Tandem der Blutroten Heidelibelle im Foto festgehalten.
> 
> V.G.
> 
> Gerd



Hallo Gerd, das Bild ist ein Kracher. Einzig der unruhige Hintergrund ist schade, aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Gratuliere.

 Thomas


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus Gerd


----------



## gappakoenig (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Danke für Eure Komplimente!  Das macht mir Mut, so etwas noch einmal mit dem dazu nötigen  Glück zu versuchen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland

Gerd


----------



## Connemara (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Er kann über's Wasser laufen ))


----------



## pema (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Birgit,

sehr schön

petra


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Einen Besucher bei einer kleinen Zwischenpause entdeckt, ich weiß nicht wie er heißt.


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

Habe am 03.08.2012 diese Raupenfliege (Cylindromyia spec.) makrotisieren können ...

 
Panasonic Lumix G3 & Pana/Leica 45/2.8 Makro, 1/25, f8, Iso 160, Stativ, Panasonic Kabel-Fernauslöser

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Bei der Eiablage am Glänzenden __ Laichkraut im Klärloch:

     

(Tamron 70-300mm VC USD, alles Freihand bei 300mm, bearbeitet in LR4, mit TOP auf Forumsgröße)


----------



## gappakoenig (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Helmut,

sehr schönes Pana/G 3 - Makro mit der Raupenfliege, tolle Farbkomposition!

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

gestern,
"__ Brauner Bär" droht mir
 

die Hummel auf der __ Sonnenblume ging koppheister
 

2 Bienen auf 'ner weißen __ Stockrose


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

Ein Spinnchen ... Argiope bruennichi ... oder auch __ Wespenspinne ...


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Servus

Heute habe ich ein stattliches Exemplar einer __ Wespenspinne im Garten gefunden ...

 

und von der Seite 

 

Sehr schöne Spinne


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Auf einer blühenden Fetthenne saßen heute gut zwei Dutzend Schmetterlinge, knapp eine Stunde lang.


----------



## Limnos (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi

Mir blüht was (Aufnahmen mit Fuji HS20 ohne Sonderzubehör, Nr 3 ist eine Ausschnittsvergrößerung)


----------



## bilderzaehler (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Heute mittag wurde ich auch belohnt . . . leider sind diese __ Libellen an meiner Pfütze seltene Gäste . . . zum Glück hatte ich gerade vorbei geschaut


----------



## gappakoenig (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hallo Thomas,

sehr ausgefallener Platz für ein Paarungsrad für __ Heidelibellen und klasse mit der Zaunspitze in Szene gesetzt.

Ich kann auch noch ein Hochzeitsfoto beisteuern. Könnten es Hauhechelbläulinge sein?

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## gappakoenig (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Liebe Makrofreunde,

um die momentane makroarme Zeit etwas zu überbrücken, dachte ich mir, dieses Libellenportrait von Anax imperator, das vor ein paar Tagen auf Madeira gemacht wurde, auch hier einzustellen.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## bilderzaehler (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*



gappakoenig schrieb:


> Liebe Makrofreunde,
> 
> um die momentane makroarme Zeit etwas zu überbrücken, dachte ich mir, dieses Libellenportrait von Anax imperator, das vor ein paar Tagen auf Madeira gemacht wurde, auch hier einzustellen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gerd,

die Nähe ist klasse . . . man sieht soo viele Details 

Viele Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

moin Gerd,
tolle Bilder!
Madeira, da wär' ich derzeit wohl auch gern 
Die __ Bläulinge gibt es hier leider nicht, schauen faszinierend aus.
Danke für's Zeigen


----------



## Limnos (26. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Makrojahr 2012*

Hi

Fuchsgesicht-Porträt. (Siganus vulpinus) Nichts für den Teich, nicht mal im Sommer, da er außer 25° und mehr auch Salzwasser braucht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

